

I'm 25 and have USD 100k in savings, what should I do with the money? - mg1313
http://www.quora.com/Im-about-to-quit-my-job-to-learn-to-program-Im-25-and-have-USD-100k-in-savings-what-should-I-do-with-the-money

======
davidj
I'd invest it and hopefully get 20k a year, live very frugally off the
dividend do odd jobs and build up skills. Then, when the recessions over I'd
look into launching a product and take advantage of offshore labor.

------
mg1313
Quora is full of surprises...

~~~
clistctrl
Very true, It strikes me as what Yahoo answers wanted to be.

